
Build fast, fix later: speed hurts quality at Tesla, some workers say - bigtex
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-tesla-quality-insight/build-fast-fix-later-speed-hurts-quality-at-tesla-some-workers-say-idUSKBN1DT0N3
======
martin_bech
This unfortunately seems true, and is my biggest worry about Tesla. As a Model
S owner, member of local tesla forums etc. its very easy to see that the fit
and finish of the cars, are no way near german luxury cars.

